# a Coin that won't get tossed ? Monark



## Tin machine (Nov 14, 2013)

well this old Monark has seen better days ...kinda like its owner ..lol ,but this old coin won't get tossed out , frame was broken in two places ,metal was good just sheared in two ? , so i cleaned the ereas and filled the spots starting with tack welds and then filling and then overlapping , and flowing the welds in stages , when this is prepped it will be mostly unnoticable and is likely stronger now than it was originaly .


----------



## bricycle (Nov 14, 2013)

That is at least the 3rd Monark I seen do that....?
Nice repair!!!! paint is good too!


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 14, 2013)

*the real paint*

its amazing to me , how people back in the day could screw such a nice bike up , the og paint was right there ???


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 15, 2013)

*friday progress*

well bikes is what i do ...mostly !! a little progress today ,its almost always clean repair and clear for my bikes I like patina .


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 16, 2013)

looking great!
Have a Monark here like that that came apart in the same place.


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 16, 2013)

*to repair it ?*

I would be happy to repair your monark frame , lmk Anthony mines is starting to take shape  !!


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 16, 2013)

Tin machine said:


> I would be happy to repair your monark frame , lmk Anthony




thanks! It broke a long time ago and I had it fixed, it was my commuter bike...still have it!


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 16, 2013)

*finished  today*

well og patina saved...well kinda ,sure it would not have been as dull if someone had not painted the bike but anyway she's back up and riding again !!





MG]


----------

